# best harness or collar



## michynyc (Sep 25, 2008)

Gizmo loves going out, but there is something about a harness or collar that he is timid about or scared of. I have taken him to the vet twice for a thorough check-up, only to find he has a luxating patella, but nothing else that could cause him pain. When he sees the leash he comes running, but then when he sees the harness he runs away! But once he gets outside, he loves walking around for hours....so it's almost like he doesn't like the actual act of putting the collar on?! I have used both a nylon harness and recently a puppia harness, but he is still scared of them for some reason. Does anyone have any suggestions, or does anyone use a simple collar around the neck, rather than a harness?

Thanks!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*You never want to use a collar on a small dog, as it can cause a collapsed trachea. To get him used to the harness, hold it up to him, and give him a treat. Keep doing that so he associates seeing the harness with getting a treat. Then, start putting it on him and leaving it on for a while while he walks around inside the house. Let him get used to it. After a few days, start taking him outside...and like you said, once he's outside he's fine. *


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Teddy hates to have his harness put on.... but he loves to go for a walk. He grabs his harness in his
mouth and resists as much as he can.... but once he has it on he's fine. My trainer also 
suggested giving him treats... I use a puppia harness that goes over his head, so I hold the treats
through the neck of the harness. He puts his head through reaching for the treats and he doesn't even notice that he put the harness on. 

Good luck.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

I like the step in harnesses as i had a bunch of the puppia and my yorkie slipped out 3 times - she backed her butt up and ran out of it as the neck is loose --also my pullers dex and demi choke with the puppia so if you have a puller do the step in ones as it does not get near the trachea


----------



## michynyc (Sep 25, 2008)

QUOTE (Harrysmom @ Oct 22 2008, 12:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=655663


> Teddy hates to have his harness put on.... but he loves to go for a walk. He grabs his harness in his
> mouth and resists as much as he can.... but once he has it on he's fine. My trainer also
> suggested giving him treats... I use a puppia harness that goes over his head, so I hold the treats
> through the neck of the harness. He puts his head through reaching for the treats and he doesn't even notice that he put the harness on.
> ...



I'm so glad to hear it's not only Gizmo! I will definitely give the treat thing a try, thanks to you both for the suggestoin. I was giving him Old Mother Hubbard treats for a while so he associated it with his walk, but he started to get a little chunky so now he's on a diet  

Thanks LJSquishy too, I won't be using a collar on him at all.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Oct 22 2008, 08:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=655658


> *You never want to use a collar on a small dog, as it can cause a collapsed trachea.*[/B]


I wouldn't say NEVER use a collar. I would say if you do be careful of the pressure on the neck. If the dog gags and coughs, stop pulling on it. I've used at least 6 different kinds of harnesses on Shoni so far, including all the training types like Easy Walk, and none of them help the pulling problem. I put his regular collar on and immediately I can having him walking beside me with little trouble. Harnesses were invented for work animals that need to PULL and for some reason he thinks that is what he is supposed to do with one on. I still use a good one for hooking up in his car seat and such, but not for training to walk on lead.

I've always had to be creative putting on a harness. They just don't like putting them on. I don't think the kind of harness has anything to do with it, although if it goes on quickly and easily it helps. Treats help whatever you want done. If you accidentally get hair in the snap and hurt the baby, something like that will make him afraid of it. Just getting Shoni (still a puppy) to hold still long enough to fasten anything is a problem. :smpullhair:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

a lady on yorkietalk - chattiesmom sells silk step in harnesses which are great as they do not grab at the long hair like some will do


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I've used a collar a couple of times when I knew without a doubt she wouldn't be pulling. Everything was okay but I really prefer her in her step-in. If the harnesses go over his head that may be why he's hesitant to wear them. Bella taught me early on that she would rather stay home than have something go over her head.


----------



## michynyc (Sep 25, 2008)

QUOTE (tiffany @ Oct 22 2008, 12:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=655700


> I've used a collar a couple of times when I knew without a doubt she wouldn't be pulling. Everything was okay but I really prefer her in her step-in. If the harnesses go over his head that may be why he's hesitant to wear them. Bella taught me early on that she would rather stay home than have something go over her head.[/B]


How interesting...I never thought it was an issue of something going over his head! I will definitely give the step in harness a shot. Thanks everyone for your suggestions


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I use a collar or show lead...I simply taught my dogs not to pull. No problems.


----------

